# Benrus Information Needed...



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi

Is there any resident Benrus guru's who can shed some light on this watch.??



















Any info greatly received

Thanks

deano


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Interesting watch Deano









Have you tried asking Roy. I bet Foggy would know or Neil. C



deano42 said:


> Hi
> 
> Is there any resident Benrus guru's who can shed some light on this watch.??
> 
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Although not the same it looks similar to this one which I got from Roy....

*Benrus @1954,USA, Swiss 17 Jewel, 10K Gold Filled Case*


















The date comes from the inscription on the back...










Other details come from Roy`s original description, I assumed it was made in America as I gather Benrus were an American company and it doesn`t have `Swiss Made` on the dial (or any other country of origin) even though the movement is Swiss









I could of course be wrong but then I am a member of the `No Really I haven`t A Clue Club`


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

HI Mac

Thanks for the comments, it does look very similar...

My watch has completely lost the lume from the hands unlike yours.

Just picked it up, so lets see how it goes over the next few days.

Thanks

deano


----------

